# Oat bran ok for babies?



## MadameC (Sep 7, 2002)

Hi, I bought some oatbran in Spain, confusing it for ground oats (language problem







) Can my 10 month old have this in his porrige?? I'm wondering if it may be TOO much fibre.


----------

